# The trick to using mesquite



## noboundaries (Sep 1, 2018)

Mesquite is probably the most vilified smoking wood people use. It has been described as having a turpentine taste, ruining meats. And actually, if used incorrectly, that's EXACTLY what you'll taste.

Mesquite is by far the strongest tasting wood I've personally used of hickory, oak, apple, cherry, pecan, peach, and pear. When I first started smoking, I tried using mesquite because my wife, a Texan, loves the flavor of it on her BBQ.

Quite by accident, I found I get a great flavor by using 1/3 to 1/2 the amount of mesquite compared to any of the other woods mentioned. Pre-heating mesquite also prevents that mouth-puckering flavor. Mesquite is ubiquitous here on the West Coast and through the Southwest. It is now my go-to wood. I pre-heat by burying the wood in the charcoal. It carbonizes more cleanly.

My wife, a "super-taster" who doesn't like a lot of wood flavoring in her Q, has said several times recently, "These are the best ribs you've ever smoked." The other night, after mesquite smoking a meatloaf, I wasn't home when she had dinner. When I got in, she said, "I don't know what you're doing, but keep doing it. I love the smoke flavor on that meatloaf."

The other part of the trick is to dry smoke; no water in your water pan. No spraying, spritzing, etc. Just let the heat and smoke do it's thing.   

So, if you're not having any luck using mesquite, and that's all you can find, try my tricks. They'll work.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 1, 2018)

Those are great tips - thanks. I'll have to admit I've had issue with Mesquite in the past. I learned a little mesquite goes a long way.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 1, 2018)

I would still have a problem with it I just don't care for the flavor.

Warren


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 1, 2018)

I’ll give your suggestions a try the next time I use some mesquite. Thanks for sharing Ray.

George


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2018)

I love it, my Wife is revolted by the smell of the smoke let alone the flavor on the meat. Needless to say, I do without...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2018)

I love the smell of it , and the flavor . Never had trouble with it  .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 2, 2018)

I've always been leery of mesquite for these very reasons.
Then one day I mixed it 50/50 with Pecan in my AMNPS and threw a pork loin in the MES.  It turned out to be one of the BEST loins I've ever smoked.  Really surprised me.

Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 3, 2018)

I like mesquite flavor but would say a little goes a long way.I usually do not use it in my smokes as the wife doesn't seem to like it. I did however mix mesquite and hickory 50/50 to do a brisket last week. It was amazing and she loved it as did I.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2018)

I like mesquite too.
I'm limited to chunks now for smoking, and that is when I can find it.
Agree that it is best used sparingly by itself or mixed with other wood, I use hickory, oak and cherry.

100% mesquite charcoal is incredible for steaks and burgers.
My problem is getting here in the Southeast, it is hard to find and expensive.
It was everywhere and cheap when I lived in SoCal and TX.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 3, 2018)

I like it for grilling, using it in place of charcoal. However, I can't imagine using in a smoker of any kind because I think it would over-power the food.


----------

